# Is IBS an autoimmune disease? Or could an autoimmune disease cause IBS?



## Sequoia (Feb 28, 2001)

Could you shed any light regarding these questions? Thanks!


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Question one: No one knows.







I believe we can only speculate at this time. Two: I believe that conditions such as Graves (autoimmune thyroid condition) can cause not IBS, per se, but diarrhea. Maybe K9Mom will see this and be able to shed some more light here.Personally, I'm betting that IBS-type problems can at least have an association with autoimmune disorders.


----------



## NewForMe (Mar 5, 2000)

I have an autoimmune disease (Multiple Sclerosis) and it causes IBS type symtoms. Although I officially don't have IBS, I am an IBS-C type.


----------



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

I agree with everything HipJan sez.(well maybe not everything....but her statement above, I definately agree with) (g)


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

IBS does not appear to be an autoimmune disease. Ulcerative colitis and crohn's do.IBS appears to be a problem with the Enteric Nervous System.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

From what I understand, IBS is currently not considered to be an autoimmune disease.The second part of your question, could an autoimmune disease cause IBS is a little trickier. Depends on what definition of IBS the doctor that diagnoses IBS is going by. (Don't want to start a war about the Rome criteria, but in my opinion not all doctors that hand out a IBS diagnosis go by the Rome criteria)I have an autoimmune disease (Graves) and I've been IBS-D for as long as I can remember. My Mom says as a child I had a "weak stomach". My diarrhea and gas has improved since treating my autoimmune disease but it has not disappeared completely. I also take calcium supplements which help tremendously.Just my two cents.------------------Join me at http://www.mediboard.com to discuss Graves' disease and other thyroid disorders!Diagnosed with Graves' 4/99, treated with anti-thyroid drugs and beta blockers since.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 13, 1999)

I differ to the more learned in the group but in my experience, I think that (in some people) IBS could be a symptom of an autoimmune disorder. I'm not saying that IBS is not a disease in its own right, but I have seen many cases of IBS co-existing with autoimmune disease. Dennis.


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

Dennis, I agree, on all of the thyroid boards that I frequent there is much talk of GI problems. I've even referred people to this board to get some help, and I've run across people on the thyroid boards that know me (my username) from this board. I wouldn't be surprised at all for the powers that be to find some sort of connection (thyroid receptors in the gut or whatever) in the future.------------------Join me at http://www.mediboard.com to discuss Graves' disease and other thyroid disorders!Diagnosed with Graves' 4/99, treated with anti-thyroid drugs and beta blockers since.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The thyroid affects all of the body systems, including the GI tract.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

Thanks K, I know the thyroid has an effect on it, but in all of the literature I've read on thyroid disorders they downplay the GI symptoms (which talking to other sufferers can be pretty severe). I just think that maybe there is more of a impact on the GI stuff than they realize right now. I know I'm a minority of one







but I had the D that was explosive and could NOT wait...little to no warning. Since my thyroid levels have tested in the normal range I have not had any "accidents". I never had pain with my D, just some cramping immediately preceding the explosion. I'm hoping that this is not by coincidence...time will tell that's for sure!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I would expect that if someone had IBS (or other GI problem as a separate issue) and also had thryoid problems it would really make things bad. Generally diseases of the thyroid cause GI symptoms in alot of people, and since GI disorders are also common there should be a rather goodly number of people with both. Those people would probably have much more serious problems than somone who had just thyroid issues.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2001)

From what I've been experiencing lately and talks with various people have led me to feel that IBS CAN be possibly a result of inflammatory problems, i.e. IBS symptoms are a result of the body reacting to stimuli either external or internal that inflame it.That would tie in with people who experience IBS and have autoimmune or other problems.I have since come to the conclusion my stomach is a great barometer for what is happening to me, the worse it is leads me to look for what is causing it to flare up.Kylie


----------



## Nicol (Aug 13, 2000)

I believe that no matter what affliction you may have, your intestines can react as well. I think that when the body is not working right that the intestines communicate in a way to tell us. There are many people with many afflictions that suffer from bowel problems as well; people with fibromyalgia, downs syndrome, bipolar disorder, autoimmune diseases etc. Not everyone has bowel problems in addition to their illness but I think they are more susceptible to them.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

As stated IBS does not present as an autoimmune disease, but there is both a population where it is comorbid, and some mediator markers that are both common to some autoimmune disorders, and then some distinctive markers that set them apart. I have something I rememeber on this but must have read it a long time ago. It is in one of these notebooks here. I will look it up tomorrow as it may be an interesting addition to the thread. Meantime suns' out and so am I.MNL_____________ www.leapallergy.com


----------

